# 7 amazing nature photos



## rkunsaw (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.earthporm.com/7-amazing-things-wont-believe-actually-exist-nature/


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow...that cave is amazing....thanks


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 5, 2014)

_Equally amazing is the story on that site about the man with the lions_ http://www.earthporm.com/man-tries-hug-wild-lion-wont-believe-happens-next/


----------



## That Guy (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful.  Except, maybe . . . you can keep that spider tree...


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 15, 2016)

rkunsaw said:


> http://www.earthporm.com/7-amazing-things-wont-believe-actually-exist-nature/



Fantastic and otherworldly photos...so glad I looked thru these older ones.


----------

